# Cage Trap Pattern for Bobcat/Fox?



## wilded

Does anyone have a good pattern for a guillotine type door and release trigger for a bobcat/fox cage trap? Thanks, ET


----------



## DesertGhost

there are several builders out there. They are all about the same. You building cages? or just interested in possibly building cages? or do you just need to buy some?


----------



## wilded

I have some cage traps, but they are swinging doors. I just finished building a well house with my new mig welder and have some steel left over so I thought I might weld up a bigger trap with a guillotine style door if I could find a pattern I liked. I also want to build one with a door at each end and a live bait compartment in the middle. It will be staying on the same ranch so it won't matter how heavy it is. thanks, ET


----------



## DesertGhost

I dont know if there are any patterns for the doors, dont think the doors need to be much more than square bar with some verticle bars in it to keep the critters in. Its the door frame and rails you need to worry about. Id weld up 2 matching square frames (one for the door, one for the frame) then get some U-channel and weld that to the door frame with a little space(1/8 inch or so) bigger than the door. then get the frame onto the cage. Not sure how you want to do that, but flat steel with nuts welded over wire is how some guys are doing it. Then you will need some kind of pan set up with linkage to pull a pin from the bottom of the door (in the set position) and a lock to keep it from being opened by the animal. . . . . Trust me ITS A LOT OF WORK! I built something like 120 cages last year for a manufacturer of cages. Id say itd be easier to buy them from someone set up to build them. but if you want to make. . . .. . . . have fun


----------



## azpredatorhunter

DesertGhost, I have a feeling the traps your made look ilke this:


----------



## DesertGhost

Id say you were right. . . .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

DesertGhost said:


> Id say you were right. . . .


 LOL! I am right 99.99% out of 100 lol...


----------



## catcapper

I built 4 swim through (double doors)beaver traps for a fella a while ago. You could use the design and mount a bait cage on the outside/center of the cage. Any cat/fox screw'in around the trigger would trip the doors.

I'm not an artist with computer draw'in---but heres the diagram. Ask questions if ya want. Its one thing for me to know how the trip works---but it may confuse another.

Hope it helps Ed.

















awprint:


----------



## wilded

Cool design, thanks., ET


----------

